# Java libraries



## synthpop88 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello all,
I recently discovered this aspect of TiVo development and it has really intrigued me, especially since it's in Java, which is the language I prefer. I have looked the javadocs of both the UI kit and the SDK. I was wondering if there is some standard Java library that is available to developers. Put differently, what does the TiVo run? J2ME? J2SE? Or is it something a bit different, without access to the standard libraries? Thanks!


Edit: D'oh! I just looked at some sample code and saw that apparently the J2SE API...or much of it anyway..is available...sorry  However, if someone could confirm this it would be nice


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

synthpop88 said:


> Hello all,
> I recently discovered this aspect of TiVo development and it has really intrigued me, especially since it's in Java, which is the language I prefer. I have looked the javadocs of both the UI kit and the SDK. I was wondering if there is some standard Java library that is available to developers. Put differently, what does the TiVo run? J2ME? J2SE? Or is it something a bit different, without access to the standard libraries? Thanks!
> 
> Edit: D'oh! I just looked at some sample code and saw that apparently the J2SE API...or much of it anyway..is available...sorry  However, if someone could confirm this it would be nice


There is no java runtime on the tivo. All the java code runs on your PC.


----------

